# tall women's bike



## tallgal (Sep 20, 2008)

My buddy Colleen promotes biking for kids and their adults but being over 6'6 hasn't been able to have a bike that fits. Trek made a special version of one of their eco bikes for her with an amazing paint job. Here is a link to her blog post

Finding a bike for a tall woman is very hard as our proportions are different from a guy's. This one was custom made to her measurements and there aren't too many people who can ride off with it - she has a 40" inseam


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice bike. I love the tires.


----------



## hawkman71 (Apr 20, 2010)

If you are the 'other girl' in this pic (not Colleen), then I suspect you are pretty tall yourself, but just not riding a tall bike like hers. 


...and in need of air pressure in those tires.


----------



## tallgal (Sep 20, 2008)

That is not me, but I am very tall too. I have two bikes - a Batavus with a pretty tall frame and a Sögreni with a custom sized frame.

Yes, her friend is pretty tall and the tires do need air


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

tallgal said:


> Yes, her friend is pretty tall and the tires do need air



....and she needs a substantially bigger bike


----------

